# should i be dressing my tyres?



## champ222 (Aug 11, 2009)

morning all.

Ive never bothered with tyre dressing before, as i'm not so much a fan of the shiney tyre look, but i guess there must be some products that give more of a matt or satin finish?

my main question is tho, do the tyre dressings offer any kind of protection? protection against perishing due to sunlight for example? the dressing would only go on the outer sidewall of the tyres, but thats the part of the tyres that are most exposed to the sun i guess?

thoughts?


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Try AG vinyl & rubber care. Spray on then wipe excess of couple of minutes later.

If your tyres are cleaned/de-greased/scrubbed & pw'd as part of your wash routine i'd say its important to get something on them as they will dry out otherwise


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

deffinately dress your tyres... a car just doesn't look finished otherwise IMO.

there are plenty of products that offer a more natural look, rather than the shiney look.

I am currently using CG VRP Dress All and find that to be quite a nice finish


----------



## Andy0902 (May 10, 2010)

Tyres just look better once dressed rather than grey


----------



## Dan_BlackSRi (Feb 22, 2010)

Agreed, after all the hard work and effort to get the car looking right, dull grey/brown tyres really let it down. I use (mainly) Megs Endurance Gel and find it very good indeed.


----------



## champ222 (Aug 11, 2009)

youve convinced me... i'll give it a go next time!!

cheers guys


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I use Zaino Z16 for my tyres, it leaves the perfect matte finish and lasts very well. Very easy to apply and doesn't sling like gels tend to.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Blackfire long lasting tyre gel for me! Love it - if you want it glossy use two coats, otherwise just one.


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> I use Zaino Z16 for my tyres, it leaves the perfect matte finish and lasts very well. Very easy to apply and doesn't sling like gels tend to.


+1, apply twice for a bit more bling if you like aswell.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Z16 for me too..

As above apply twice for longer lasting protection too..


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

grey tyres are my pet hate


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just make sure you clean the tyres first - it makes a huge difference. A quick spray with APC or my favourite AB Very Cherry then agitate with a brush will have them looking fantastic and ready for dressing.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Megs Endurance for me.

Though the protection thing is a bit ropey. If you are likely to use your tyres up before they perish, the protection is a bit of a misleading attribute.

If you don't use them up before the rubber perishes, you should be driving it more. :lol::lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

tyres will only last about 9 years used or not, like a shelf life I suppose..


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

the rubber that tyres are made of contains a wax that is brought to the surface by heat, so as long as you drive on them regularly (thus heating them up) the surface of the tire will remain protected.

dressings are for the most part purely aesthetic. If you want to add extra protection to your tires use 303 aerospace protectant.


----------



## toledo (May 11, 2010)

You must dress your tyres !!
Car doesn't look clean without it :newbie:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

In my opinion a car doesn't look complete without dressed tyres. It finishes the whole car off. Even if it is a nice subtle dressing such as below -


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

qstix said:


> tyres will only last about 9 years used or not, like a shelf life I suppose..


..mine are 20 years old. :wave:


----------



## champ222 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AG Instant Tyre dressing is my fave followed by SV Pneu. 

Both products leave a nice finish that isnt that horrid shiny oily look (no offence to those that like it that way )


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

2 coats of Duragloss 253. very very nice gloss look, au naturale!


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

Finishkare top kote tyre dressing!
absolutely brilliant. I also hate the shiney look. But this just makes them look as if youve just put new tyres on. Plus kind of cool they bead when you hose down the car


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

pdv40 said:


> I use Zaino Z16 for my tyres, it leaves the perfect matte finish and lasts very well. Very easy to apply and doesn't sling like gels tend to.





craig todd said:


> +1, apply twice for a bit more bling if you like aswell.





qstix said:


> Z16 for me too..
> 
> As above apply twice for longer lasting protection too..


Me too, natural look, one bottle wil last ages, and it doesn't splatter up the side of the car.

I've even converted my 70-year-old neighbour to using it!


----------



## champ222 (Aug 11, 2009)

Z-16 it is then... just did an order at CYC but they are out of stock, anyone know where i can get a bottle of Z-16 without getting hammered for postage? preferably free postage? its the only thing i need now.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Elite have it in stock (or did a fortnight ago when I ordered a couple of bottles)...... but you will get charged for postage


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

I used to use AG Vinyl and Rubber care, sometimes i would use a tyre foam first and then then AG over the top.

But spraying it on gets over the wheels, and this then attracts dust and dirt, so within 50 miles the wheels look filthy.

I grabbed some Turtle Wax Platinum Tyre Gel to try and it does the job, as in doesnt sling off. I do like a deep gloss so wondering if there a product out there that can give me that?


----------



## Mark E (May 31, 2010)

I use stuff from a company called trafalgar, BMW garages use them to blacken there tyres excellent stuff and lasts months. If you google trafalgar car supplies you will be able to find them. Makes your tyres really glossy...the only way to finish a car IMO


----------



## champ222 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes you shoud definitely dress your tyres, its all these little things that make it "detailing"


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Try some of Autobrites new tyre gel, 1 coat for satin, 2 coats for more glossy finish. I've been trying to find a good tyre dressing for ages, got some from AB's open day, & can quite honestly say it's the best i've used. Lasts really well also. FTW


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Highstyle is supposed to be good...I have some but not had chance to try it yet.


----------



## champ222 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok guys, i have some Zaino tyre stuff now.

So do you guys scrub the tyres first before putting it on? if so what with? stiff brush? what sort of cleaner? regular shampoo such as Z-7?

thanks again

Andy


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep - giving them a good scrub makes a big difference to the finish and the durability I find.

I scrub them with a car wash brush I found in halfords - it's meant for bodywork but that's never going to happen. I usually use AB VeryCherry when I'm doing the wheels at the same time. Dry them off with an old MF and apply the dressing.

I've not used Zaino but I assume it'll be similar to my method above for blackfire LLTG.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

There's nothing worse than grey looking tyres. I dress mine all the time.


----------



## whitey2048 (May 27, 2010)

I cant stand grey tyres. In fact, shinier and blacker the better IMO. I have never been impressed with the autoglym instant tyre dressing stuff as it seemed to give quite a matt finish and didnt seem to last long.
I now use carplan tyre slik as a result of this review http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/234848/tyre_shiners_test.html but I think I would like to use a gel as it should last longer and I do use it quite a lot. I think I will try giving the tyres a better scrub prior to application as the dressing does seem to wear off quite quickly still.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

champ222 said:


> ok guys, i have some Zaino tyre stuff now.
> 
> So do you guys scrub the tyres first before putting it on? if so what with? stiff brush? what sort of cleaner? regular shampoo such as Z-7?
> 
> ...


Yep, a quick scrub with your wheel brush when you're doing your wheels will suffice.

Also make sure you dry the tyres before applying the Z16.


----------



## champ222 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys


----------

